# when is south america going to get the new generation A3



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

I have been living in south america for a while now and (i knew before i came...maybe you didn't know) we have the last gen audi A3...even new ones at the dealer. Curtiriba, Brazil is still producing the last gen...does anyone know when we are going to start seeing the new gen?


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: when is south america going to get the new generation A3 (lucaq)*

ttt


----------

